# Wanganui



## FreedR

Is there anyone here who lives in Wanganui? My wife and I are moving there in July for a year, and we'd love to know some locals on the ground before we even leave. We'd also be glad to bring something over from the US if there's something in particular that you're missing.

Cheers,
Richard


----------



## Dumbo

Hi Richard, I now live Thailand [ two and ahalf years ] Went back to NZ in April for a month. Now getting back to Wanganui. I think Wanganui is one of the lovelest and friendly small cities in NZ. I have spent a lot of time there over the years. Can you tell me what you and your wifes interests are and I will try and put you in the right direction.


----------



## FreedR

Hi Dumbo, thanks for your response. I am a teacher here in the US, but I am interested in exploring a wide variety of other options in Wanganui. Perhaps working with the mayor's office or at the museums? (My wife is a GP, and she already has a job in the Gonville area of the city.)



Dumbo said:


> Hi Richard, I now live Thailand [ two and ahalf years ] Went back to NZ in April for a month. Now getting back to Wanganui. I think Wanganui is one of the lovelest and friendly small cities in NZ. I have spent a lot of time there over the years. Can you tell me what you and your wifes interests are and I will try and put you in the right direction.


----------



## Song_Si

Hi

I spent a year in Wanganui East, a long time ago, and quite out of touch with the place nowadays.

Here is the link to their local community newspaper - The Wanganui Chronicle - classic smalltown stuff - today's big news is some public toilets are being refurbished!

And a story of a Californian rugby player spending three months there for more experience.

Wanganui Information website


----------



## FreedR

Thanks for the advice, Sing_Si.

I had already found the Wanganui Chronicle. I love small town journalism, and there are some classic stories in there. It's reassuringly similar to the small town in the US where we live now. 

Best regards,
Richard




Song_Si said:


> Hi
> 
> I spent a year in Wanganui East, a long time ago, and quite out of touch with the place nowadays.


----------



## osiris7

Hi Richard
Welcome to NZ, almost! I arrived here a month ago and I'm already working at the hospital in Wangaz (i.e. Wanganui) as a (male) nurse, though probably in a different area than your wife. I'm originally from Arizona and was last living in San Diego. I only know two other Americans here thus far, one gentleman is a psychiatric doctor and one is, I think, an art professor (I didn't get a chance to talk to her much and only met her last night). Have you already visited here, and do you have accommodations already arranged? As far as foods.....cheetos or spicy hot cheetos, really hot hot sauces (like habanero), and quality beef jerky. I did find a couple of cans of A&W root beer the other day, good for making a root beer float which is something people here don't know of. Anyway....keep in touch.


----------



## FreedR

Hi osiris7,

Thanks for the (virtual) welcome! It's nice to know someone in town before we've already arrived. Although we have not yet visited Wanganui (talk about a leap of faith), we've already heard great things from people about the city as well as from people who live there. We're very excited to finally see it in person. We have a house for the first month, but will be looking for ongoing accommodations after we get a sense for the various neighborhoods. 

I'll bet there are NZ junks foods I've never heard of. A friend of mine from Australia was going into fits of rapture the other day when he described Tim-Tams, which sound like chocolate cookies to me, but were memories of pure bliss for him. 

Looking forward to meeting you when we're on the ground.




osiris7 said:


> Hi Richard
> Welcome to NZ, almost! I arrived here a month ago and I'm already working at the hospital in Wangaz (i.e. Wanganui) as a (male) nurse, though probably in a different area than your wife. I'm originally from Arizona and was last living in San Diego. I only know two other Americans here thus far, one gentleman is a psychiatric doctor and one is, I think, an art professor (I didn't get a chance to talk to her much and only met her last night). Have you already visited here, and do you have accommodations already arranged? As far as foods.....cheetos or spicy hot cheetos, really hot hot sauces (like habanero), and quality beef jerky. I did find a couple of cans of A&W root beer the other day, good for making a root beer float which is something people here don't know of. Anyway....keep in touch.


----------



## RockHope

Are you returning this July? Looking for someone to share shipping with back to the East Coast.


----------

